# Ugh.... Breaking my heart but I have too do this Jump to Latest



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

So I've posted about my pigeons in past posts. I live in an apartment and no one has said anything directly to me about it. I first put food out in my feeder back in May hoping to get a Cardinal or Bluejay at my mom's suggesting and got the most amazing pigeon named him Waldorf and his mate Statler. Until the end of July and beginning of August it was just the 2 of them.

Then more friends started showing up.... Now I love these guys they are my heart. And I'd feed them in the morning and night with fresh water daily and I even play calming music more for me but that they tend to enjoy too.

Now this brings us to now end of November. I haven't seen my beloved Waldorf since Nov 9th or 10th.

I noticed I've got a whole crew happening on my hands. I want to cut down on the amounts of birds that gather. So my mom told me to stop feeding them. So I did on Nov 21st fed them one last breakfast and it broke my heart to the point were I tossed a small small amount of seeds to the few around on Nov 25th haven't fed them since. I removed food and water from my balcony.

I looked up natural ways to help deferral the birds......

So I tried honey on the railing which I don't think they are keen of but still walk across. And I tried spices sprinkled across my balcony and they seem to trample threw it lol.....

I noticed my neighbour put up pigeon spikes.... Broke my heart to see that but I decided as hard and heartbreaking as this is to do I went ahead and ordered a bunch for my railing..... Hoping it will teach the amount of birds to go elsewhere to be safe. I hope this won't hurt none of them this will break me if it does but I don't know what else to do I love them if it wasn't for me living in an apartment I'd have them all ugh......


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would feed the birds elsewhere away from your house and your neighbors house if possible where no one objects to pigeons, or dont feed them if it puts them in danger.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

Well I think I'm gonna have to go the latter because I live in an apartment. I ordered spikes as well but going to hold off on using them as long as I can I'm trying other methods like honey only natural stuff if it was up to me I'd feed them as much as they wanted but sadly I can't do that. I have stopped feeding them as of Nov 21st. No one has said nothing to me at all about them yet and I noticed a bunch are hanging around on various balconies and the roof. I hope I don't get evicted over this


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, I read that you are trying natural methods to keep pigeons away from your balcony.

If you see online or in shops a product called "repellent gel" (see the pic) please don't buy it.
It is presented by the manufacturers like a safe and natural repellent which prevents pigeons and others birds to land on balconies, roofs, etc without any danger for them but, in fact, it works like a glue. It is described by one of the manufacturer like a gel having a "highly viscous consistency".
Birds who land on a surface covered by glue often die in a horrible way. 
Years ago I rescued too two glued birds.

Anyway, you can read about that here:









Petition: prohibit the sale of repellent gel for birds


Hello everybody, in France it is legally sold a product called "repellent gel" for birds. It is presented by the manufacturers like a safe repellent which prevents pigeons and others birds to land on balconies, roofs, etc without any danger for them but, in fact, it works like a...




www.pigeons.biz





I would not put honey because it is sticky (stuff like threads, hair, etc could easily get stuck in their feet) and sweet (it could attract insects both on your balcony and on the pigeons who walk across it...). 

Anyway, I understood how you feel but people could be very cruel, they could even start to kill them...as others suggested you could maybe try to find a quiet place where to feed them (away from people...).


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Thesis79 said:


> No one has said nothing to me at all about them yet and I noticed a bunch are hanging around on various balconies and the roof. I hope I don't get evicted over this


Depends on where you are... I lived in Hollywood (CA) for a few years. I was on the top floor, and I used to go up to the roof in the mornings to get some sun. There was an entire flock that would hang out there in the mornings and in the evenings. Since the roof was just a standard, tar coated roof, the only people who ever went up there were the folks from maintenance. No one ever said anything about the pigeons.

Now I live in Santa Monica, and the people here tend to complain about everything, including pigeons. That means exterminators and Avitrol, the so-called "humane" bird control (humane like electric chairs and vivisections).

Pigeons don't start breeding because there's more food. They just congregate where the food is. Interestingly, if the supply is steady for a prolonged period, the amount of pigeons that show up will never be more than the amount that's available. If one thing pigeons understand well, it's economics.

So if you increase the food, more pigeons show up. If you decrease the food, less show up. You just have to be consistent. As for me, I have my pet pigeons at home - who were at one time wild, but have become habituated to the domestic life where everything is safe and easy.

I used to feed pigeons out of doors, but I saw how the birds adjusted at the beginning of this corona virus psyop. People stop showing up at the Santa Monica Pier due to restrictions, and as a consequence, so did the food scraps that feeds a massive flock that resides underneath the pier. The pigeons began traveling farther away from their homes to find food. Since my job requires me to travel around Santa Monica, and the surrounding cities (Pacific Palisades, Marina del Rey, West Los Angeles), I had the opportunity to see how the pigeon distribution had changed according to the change in the food supply at their home location.

If you stop feeding them, they won't hold it against you. Pigeons are always on the verge of starvation (they can't store fat, as any weight gain would interfere with flying, and that's their main defense; that's also why they're little poopy machines), and avoiding predation. They are too busy surviving.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

navamanas said:


> Depends on where you are... I lived in Hollywood (CA) for a few years. I was on the top floor, and I used to go up to the roof in the mornings to get some sun. There was an entire flock that would hang out there in the mornings and in the evenings. Since the roof was just a standard, tar coated roof, the only people who ever went up there were the folks from maintenance. No one ever said anything about the pigeons.
> 
> Now I live in Santa Monica, and the people here tend to complain about everything, including pigeons. That means exterminators and Avitrol, the so-called "humane" bird control (humane like electric chairs and vivisections).
> 
> ...


well I live in a major city in the downtown core where there are lots of birds. I merely want to decrease the amount of birds. If I could have just the first 2 birds I named Waldorf and Statler I would be soooo happy to have them as my pets as I've grown attached to them. I stopped feeding them Nov 21 as per my mom's suggestions ugh but tossed a tiny tiny pile to a few birds on Nov 25th cause i couldn't stand it. But since then I have not fed them. I noticed not as many have been around since I've had one or so visit then leave. One came right to my door looked around I said hi to him got up to do something and I noticed he was leaving when I was returning to the door. And I noticed birdie tracks on the balcony to and from my gardening shelf where I kept food in the bird feeder hidden.

I had my first bird waldorf trained to go under the shelf cause he can hide in there and eat. on sunday I saw two birds that came to my railing that could have been him and statler (I haven't seen them since Nov 9th or 10th) the darker one with purple looked exactly like statler. I was trying to close my screen door and was wearing my mask and looked at them and they got freaked out cause of the mask so I never checked out the other birds markings.....I wonder if those two will be back? hence the tracks I'm finding what do I do? I want to put a bit of food down to see if waldorf has returned or not but my neighbour in the balcony next to me put up spikes Ugh!!


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Wait until you move out and take care of yourself before you make any decisions on taking care of other people or animals.


----------

